# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  η ομολογια μου!!(περιπου)

## νιφάδα

Λοιπον...νομιζω πως ηρθε καιρος να πω καποια πραγματα...οχι ολα,γιατι ειναι πολλα...αλλα καποια...
Ειμαι 17 χρονων κ τα τελευταια,ας πουμε 7 χρονια που θυμαμαι,εχω μια απαθεια για τη ζωη.τιποτα δεν με συναρπαζει,βαριεμαι τα παντα.επισης ζω μεσα σε εναν ψευτικο κοσμο που δημιουργω στο μυαλο μου. Π.χ. Μιλαω με καποιον,καταλαβαινω,νιωθω τι μου λεει,αλλα ταυτοχρονα,στο μυαλο μου,μπορει να ειμαι γαλλιδα ροκ τραγουδιστρια με πολυ συναρπαστικη ζωη,και να κοβω βολτες με την αδερφη μου στη λυον! Η κατι τετοιο!:-P α!και εχω μια απιστευτη φοβια να μεγαλωσω!κ μονο στην ιδεα οτι θα κλεισω σε ενα χρονο τα 18 τρελαινομαι!κλεινω τα 17 σε δυο μερες κ απαγορευσα οποιαδηποτε εκπληξη μ ετοιμαζαν,τραγουδια κ χαρες!!
Σημερα βρεθηκαν στα χερια μ μερικα χαπια,λιγα ηταν προφανως,και τα πηρα...ποτε δεν πιστευα οτι εχω τα κοτσια να το κανω κι ομως!κ ηλπιζα να πιασει!δεν το μετανιωσα ουτε δευτερολεπτο! Θελω να ξαναπαρω!μη μου πειτε μη το κανεις κλπ!!!!δεν σας τα λεω γι αυτο!σιγουρα οι μισοι εδω μεσα εχουν τουλαχιστον σκεφτει την αυτοκτονια! Εχω ενα προβλημα ομως!η τρελη αδυναμια π εχω στη μαμα μου με κραταει απ το να το ξανακανω,με περισσοτερα χαπια!η μαμα μου εχει περασει πολυ δυσκολα στη ζωη της!δν ξερω αν θα αντεξει να πεθανω....ασε που αν δεν πετυχει,θα τρελαθει και θα νομιζει οτι απετυχε ως μητερα και θα πρεπει να της πω και τα παντα για αυτα που νιωθω,πραγμα αδυντο! Πολυ μπερδεμα....ειναι στιγμες που σκεφτομαι οτι θελω απλως να πεθανω,και αλλες που σκεφτομαι πως θελω να παθω κατι κ ξαφνικα ολοι να νοιαστουν για μενα!!η για την ακριβεια να δω ποιοι θα νοιαστουν κ ποσο!το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι αυριο το πρωι θελω ξανα να παρω,αλλα δεν ξερω αν πρεπει...θα μου πειτε δεν πρεπει,αλλα για μενα πρεπει...αν καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω!ποσο πιο ευκολο θα ηταν να ειχα ενα ατυχημα! Αυτα! :Smile:

----------


## νιφάδα

Α!και κατι ακομα που θυμηθηκα μιας και τα βγαζω σιγα σιγα στη φορα...κατι αλλο που εχω ειναι οτι αρκετες φορες λεω ψεματα πχ για να με συμπαθησουν η κατι τετοιο....προσποιουμε πολυ.ας πουμε,δν θυμαμαι ποτε ηταν η τελευταια φορα που γελουσα και πραγματικα το ενιωθα.αλλη γνωριζουν ολοι και αλλη ειμαι!!τελος για σημερα!!

----------


## crazy_diamond

νηπενθές, γεια σου και καλώς ήρθες  :Smile:  

Όμορφο το νικ σου. Μου θυμίζει Καρυωτάκη..

Όμως, γιατί φοβάσαι να μεγαλώσεις; Θέλεις να μείνεις για πάντα παιδί, αλλά γιατί; Φοβάσαι να έχεις ευθύνες, να πρέπει να αποφασίζεις μόνη σου για τον εαυτό σου, φοβάσαι ότι δε θα έχεις άλλοθι για τα όποια ''λάθη'' σου, ή ότι μεγαλώνοντας θα στερηθείς κάτι, την αγάπη, την προσοχή;

Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν πιστεύεις πολύ στον εαυτό σου, ούτε τον εμπιστεύεσαι ούτε τον εκτιμάς όσο θα έπρεπε. Σα να μετράει πολύ στο ζύγι η άποψη των άλλων ανθρώπων γύρω σου και φοβάσαι να ξετυλιχτείς μπροστά τους.. αυτά που σκέφτεσαι, αυτά που νιώθεις. 
Νομίζεις ότι θα τους απογοητεύσεις; Σκέφτεσαι ότι έτσι μπορεί να σε απορρίψουν;

Άκουσα ένα παράπονο σε αυτά που έγραψες, αλλά άκουσα κι ένα κορίτσι που μπορεί και έχει όνειρα στιγμές στιγμές.. να γίνει ροκσταρ ίσως, ή να βολτάρει στα σοκάκια της Λυόν..  :Smile: 
Τι άλλα όνειρα έχεις, νηπενθές; Δε θα 'θελες να προσπαθήσεις να τα πραγματοποιήσεις; Δε θα ήταν τόσο όμορφο να ζήσεις κάποια από αυτά αλλά και μερικά που τώρα ίσως να μην έχουν πάρει ακόμα σχήμα στο μυαλό και τη φαντασία σου;

Για μένα, δε θα έπρεπε να είναι μόνο η μητέρα σου ο λόγος που σε κρατάει να μην ξαναπάρεις χάπια..
Αλλά η ίδια η *ζωή*. Όλο το πακέτο της, νηπενθές. Με τα όμορφα, τα παράξενα, τα απρόσμενα, τα πιο ζόρικα, τα πικάντικά της.

Καταλαβαίνεις πραγματικά ότι για να επιβεβαιώσεις το νοιάξιμο των ανθρώπων που σε ενδιαφέρουν είσαι διατεθειμένη να βάλεις τη ζωή σου σε κίνδυνο, να σου κάνεις κακό; 
Γιατί; Είσαι ό,τι πιο σημαντικό έχεις! Να σε προσέξεις, λοιπόν και να σε φροντίσεις.

Και να σε αφήσεις να απλώσεις γύρω σου. Να σε γνωρίσουν οι άλλοι. Δε χρειάζεται να πάρεις το σχήμα που νομίζεις ότι θέλουν αυτοί για να σε προσέξουν, να ενδιαφερθούν για σένα, να σε αγαπήσουν. 
Δώσε στον εαυτό σου την ευκαιρία να το δει και να το ζήσει αυτό.

Προτείνω ερωτηματικά και ευθείες ερωτήσεις. Στους άλλους. Πλησίασμα δηλαδή και άνοιγμα, νηπενθές. 
Και θα γευτείς το νοιάξιμό τους. Ίσως όχι απ' όλους, αλλά αν απλώνεις και μοιράζεις κι εσύ συνάμα τότε θα το γευτείς, ίσως ακόμα και από ανθρώπους που δεν το φαντάζεσαι.

Καλημέρες σου..

----------


## νιφάδα

Γεια σου.ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου και για τον χρονο σου.
Ναι,φοβαμαι τα παντα...να εχω ευθυνες,να αποφασιζω μονη μου,να μην εχω αλλοθι κ την ιδια προσοχη και αγαπη!
Δεν θελω να απογοητευω τους αλλους!εχω απογοητευσει ατομα που αγαπω κ το προσωπο τους εκεινη τη στιγμη ηταν ισως οτι χειροτερο εχω δει.
Και απο ονειρα,ουυυυ...πραγματικα αλλο τιποτα.ονειρα,χιλιαδες ονειρα,αλλα ολα ετοιμα να μεινουν στο ραφι.μεγαλωσα πια και ξερω πως δν μετραει η θεληση που λενε ολοι...μετρανε τα χρηματα,οι διασυνδεσεις κ αλλα που εγω δεν διαθετω!
Θα προσπαθησω να ανοιχτω,να με δουν...αν και αυτο ειναι δυσκολο,αφου δεν ξερω ποια ειμαι!νιωθω κενη.
Παντως σημερα ξυπνησα με περισσοτερη ορεξη απο χθες.ισως βοηθαει να τα βγαζεις σε πολυ κοσμο.
Και παλι σ ευχαριστω.
Καλη σου μερα!

----------


## crazy_diamond

Χαίρομαι που σήμερα ξύπνησες με καλύτερη διάθεση και περισσότερη όρεξη, νηπενθές  :Smile: 

Καταλαβαίνω ότι σε επηρεάζει πολύ όταν αισθάνεσαι ότι απογοητεύεις τους άλλους, όμως νομίζω ότι στη φάση αυτή πρέπει να εστιάσεις πιο πολύ στο ότι απογοητεύεσαι εσύ πολύ εύκολα από τον εαυτό σου. Πολλές φορές οι άλλοι έχουν προσδοκίες από εμάς ή περιμένουν κάτι συγκεκριμένο, μια συμπεριφορά ας πούμε, κάτι στο οποίο έχουν μάθει ή τους βολεύει, άλλοτε έχουν κάνει όνειρα για εμάς -συνήθως οι γονείς.. Είναι λοιπόν μάλλον εύκολο να δείχνουν αυτή την απογοήτευση όταν εσύ βγάζεις κάτι άλλο, κάτι όμως που είναι δικό σου, που είσαι εσύ. 
Να είσαι ''πιστή'' σε αυτό. Στο δικό σου. Όχι με την έννοια όμως να είσαι άκαμπτη, να μη σε ψάχνεις και να μην μαθαίνεις / αλλάζεις από τις καταστάσεις.

Με τους γονείς σου πώς τα πάτε; Σε αυτούς ανοίγεσαι καθόλου; 
Διάβασα ότι ψάχνεις ψυχολόγο. Έχεις μιλήσει μαζί τους για αυτό;

Πάντως η εφηβεία είναι ''ιδιαίτερη'' φάση. Λες δεν ξέρεις ποια είσαι. Άρχισε λοιπόν να σε εξερευνείς. Παρατήρησε πώς νιώθεις σε διάφορες φάσεις, απέναντι σε διάφορες καταστάσεις και μετά αν το εκφράζεις όλο αυτό που νιώθεις ή τι ακριβώς δικό σου επιτρέπεις να εκφραστεί.

Πολλά στοιχεία μας αλλάζουν σε διάφορες φάσεις τις ζωής μας. Για μένα, υπάρχει ένα πυρήνας, αλλά από εκεί και πέρα αλλάζουν και πολλά ή προσπαθούμε να τα αλλάξουμε. Κάθε φάση και κάθε ηλικία έχει τα δύσκολα, αλλά έχει και τα όμορφά της.
Είναι ωραίο να τις ζήσεις όλες χωρίς να αρνείσαι να μεγαλώσεις. 

Αν το θέλεις μπορείς να κρατήσεις ζωντανό το ''παιδί'' μέσα σου, αλλά για μένα δεν έχει νόημα να προσπαθείς να γίνεις Πήτερ Παν  :Smile:

----------


## νιφάδα

Γεια σου ξανα διαμαντακι. :Smile: 
Πρεπει να σου πω οτι μου αρεσει πολυ το πως γραφεις. Κ ακομη να ομολογησω πως εγω δεν ειμαι καλη στα λογια, κι αν οι απαντησεις μου ειναι μικρες,δεν σημαινει οτι δεν δινω σημασια στα λογια σου,αλλα οτι δεν εχω την ικανοτητα να εκφρασω ολα οσα νιωθω και θελω να πω γραφοντας τα.
Με την μαμα μου τα παω πολυ καλα,εκτος απο τους συνηθισμενους καβγαδες που εχουν τα παιδια με τους γονεις οπως "γιατι δεν διαβαζεις;", "μη τρως τον αγλεωρα", "γιατι ενοχλεις την αδερφη σου;". Της μιλαω για οσα εφηβικα,συνηθισμενα προβληματα μου προκειπτουν,οπως αγορια,παρεες,καθηγητες. Υπαρχει εμπιστοσυνη μεταξυ μας.κι η ιδια μου μιλαει για πολλα και ειναι παντα ειλικρινης μαζι μου.μπαμπα δεν θεωρω οτι εχω πλεον και νομιζω πως ειναι καλυτερα ετσι. Δεν εχω πει ομως στην μαμα μου οτι ψαχνω για ψυχολογο και δεν σκοπευω να το κανω!υποτιθεται οτι ζω μια φυσιολογικη ζωη μιας 17χρονης και δεν εχω λογο να ειμαι ετσι οπως ειμαι.γι αυτο και δεν με καταλαβαινω.δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ειμαι ετσι.
Δεν ξερω πως να εξερευνησω τον εαυτο μου.και πως να ειμαι εγω.

Παντως βρηκα ενα θετικο στην καινουρια μου ηλικια...θα μπορω να δω στο σινεμα ταινιες για ανω των 17...κατι ειναι κι αυτο! :Wink: 

Α!οσο για τον πητερ παν...δεν νομιζω πως ειναι τυχαιο οτι παντα ηταν απο τους αγαπημενους μου ηρωες και μικρη ειχα ως αγαπημενο προορισμο στις ονειροπολησεις μου τη χωρα του ποτε!:-)

----------


## carrie

Καλυτερα να εισαι ο εαυτος σου, παρα να υποκρινεσαι στη μαμα σου την φυσιολογικη 17χρονη.

----------


## crazy_diamond

Συμφωνώ με την carrie  :Smile: 

Εξάλλου, τι θα πει ''φυσιολογική'' 17χρονη;
Αφού έχετε μια καλή σχέση με τη μητέρα σου μίλησέ της. Μια σχέση εμπιστοσύνης σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να ανοιχτούμε και να αφεθούμε σε αυτήν, με τα εύκολα και τα δύσκολά μας, με τα ''φυσιολογικά'' και τα ''πιο περίεργά'' μας.

Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό να συζητήσεις κάποιους προβληματισμούς σου με τη μαμά σου, ότι σκέφτεσαι να επισκεφτείς ένα ψυχολόγο, να σου πει κι εκείνη την άποψή της. Μη φοβάσαι ότι θα την απογοητεύσεις. Σκέψου ότι την χρειάζεσαι, την υποστήριξή της. 
Και αυτό είναι ό,τι πιο ''φυσιολογικό'' για μια 17χρονη.

----------


## carrie

Σκεψου οτι αν συμπεριφερεσαι σαν κατι που δεν εισαι, οι αλλοι θα σου συμπεριφερονται και θα αντιδρουν σε αυτο το κατι που δεν εισαι, μην ξεροντας τα πραγματικα κινητρα και αισθηματα, και θα γινει ενας φαυλος κυκλος που θα κλειστεις μεσα, και θα κινδυνευεις να ξεχασεις ακομα κι εσυ ποια εισαι..

----------


## νιφάδα

> Συμφωνώ με την carrie 
> 
> Εξάλλου, τι θα πει ''φυσιολογική'' 17χρονη;
> Αφού έχετε μια καλή σχέση με τη μητέρα σου μίλησέ της. Μια σχέση εμπιστοσύνης σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να ανοιχτούμε και να αφεθούμε σε αυτήν, με τα εύκολα και τα δύσκολά μας, με τα ''φυσιολογικά'' και τα ''πιο περίεργά'' μας.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό να συζητήσεις κάποιους προβληματισμούς σου με τη μαμά σου, ότι σκέφτεσαι να επισκεφτείς ένα ψυχολόγο, να σου πει κι εκείνη την άποψή της. Μη φοβάσαι ότι θα την απογοητεύσεις. Σκέψου ότι την χρειάζεσαι, την υποστήριξή της. 
> Και αυτό είναι ό,τι πιο ''φυσιολογικό'' για μια 17χρονη.


φυσιολογική 17χρονη σίγουρα είναι κάποια που ούτε χάπια παίρνει γιατί έτσι της ήρθε, ούτε ζει στον κόσμο της ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΞΙΑ :s:$
δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να μιλήσω στη μαμά μου για όλα όσα με απασχολούν γιατί ξέροντάς την πολύ καλά είτε θα νομίζει ότι σε κάτι απέτυχε και θα τα ρίξει όλα στον εαυτό της είτε το άλλο άκρο,θα μου πει ότι γίνομαι υπερβολική και ότι τα κάνω όλα αυτά γιατί θέλω πάντα την προσοχή όλων και δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση κλπ κλπ...

----------


## νιφάδα

> Σκεψου οτι αν συμπεριφερεσαι σαν κατι που δεν εισαι, οι αλλοι θα σου συμπεριφερονται και θα αντιδρουν σε αυτο το κατι που δεν εισαι, μην ξεροντας τα πραγματικα κινητρα και αισθηματα, και θα γινει ενας φαυλος κυκλος που θα κλειστεις μεσα, και θα κινδυνευεις να ξεχασεις ακομα κι εσυ ποια εισαι..


δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω. π.χ. είμαι άλλο άτομο όταν είμαι με την παρέα μου,άλλο όταν είμαι με την παρέα της ξαδέρφης μου, άλλο με τα παιδιά από μια σχολή που πάω... κ.ο.κ.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω. π.χ. είμαι άλλο άτομο όταν είμαι με την παρέα μου,άλλο όταν είμαι με την παρέα της ξαδέρφης μου, άλλο με τα παιδιά από μια σχολή που πάω... κ.ο.κ.


Νηπενθές γεια σου, αποφάσισα να εγγραφώ για ν' απαντήσω στους προβληματισμούς σου. Όντας κ 'γω ένας αθεράπευτα φαντασιόπληκτος άνθρωπος αισθάνομαι πως έχουμε κάποια κοινά. (και να φανταστείς εγώ είμαι 25!). Μην ανησυχείς για το αν είσαι φυσιολογική, το τι είναι φυσιολογικό για τον κάθε άνθρωπο είναι υποκειμενικό. Η φάντασια είναι ένας αμυντικός μηχανισμός που χρησιμοποιεί η ψυχή για ν' αντιμετωπίσει έντονα ψυχοπιεστικές καταστάσεις ή απλά ένας τρόπος να δραπετεύσουμε απο μια πληκτική και μίζερη πραγματικότητα. Ίσως να δηλώνει ανικανοποιήτες εσωτερικές ανάγκες για αναγνώριση και επιβεβαίωση από τους άλλους, ίσως πάλι ν' αποτελεί ένα όνειρο κάλλιστα πραγματοποιήσιμο στο μέλλον (αν έχεις ταλέντο στο τραγούδι :Smile:  ) Προσπάθησε ν' αναλύσεις τις φαντασιώσεις σου για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου. Όσον αφορά την προσποίηση, νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετά σοβαρό γιατί καταδεικνύει την χαμηλή σου αυτοεκτίμηση. Μην χαμογελάς ποτέ αν δεν το νιώθεις και μη χρησιμοποιείς ποτέ τέτοιες δουλοπρεπείς συμπεριφορές για να κάνεις τους άλλους να σε συμπαθήσουν. Στο λέω γιατί κ γω στην ηλικία σου ένιωΘα καταπιεσμένη, υποχωρούσα εύκολα και προσπαθούσα να μην φέρνω αντιρρήσεις από φόβο μήπως χάσω τις παρέες μου και μείνω μόνη.. Μην φοβηθείς να μιλήσεις ανοιχτά στην μητέρα σου εφόσον τα πηγαίνετε καλά (μπορεί αυτό να ενδυναμώσει την σχέση σας) και συμβουλευτείτε μαζί έναν ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας που θα σε βοηθήσει να κατανοήσεις τον εαυτό σου και το πρόβλημα σου. (δεν μας είπες πως είναι η σχέση σου με τον πατέρα σου, αν έχεις αδέρφια, ίσως παίζουν και αυτά ρόλο). Μην διστάσεις δεν είναι ντροπή. Και ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΞΕΧΝΑ κάθε ανόητη σκέψη περί αυτοκτονίας, δεν αντιλέγω, πολλοί εδώ μέσα το έχουμε σκεφτεί αλλά αυτό δεν σε δικαιολογεί. Βρίσκεσαι στην αρχή της ζωής σου και έχεις όλο τον χρόνο να βελτιώσεις την ποιότητα της. Το σημαντικότερο είναι να μιλήσεις γιατί αν τα κρατάς μέσα σου θα σκάσεις.

----------


## νιφάδα

γεια σου gypsy cello.
είναι ωραίες οι ώρες που περνάς μέσα στο μυαλό σου,ε; μου αρέσει τόσο πολύ, κι ας ξέρω ότι καλό θα ήταν να το αποφεύγω...

έχω αδέρφια.έναν αδερφό και μια αδερφή.
όσο για τους μπαμπάδες μου...ναι,είναι πάνω από ένας...είναι 2!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
είναι ο βιολογικός και ο άλλος...λίγο μετά που γεννήθηκα η μαμά μου χώρισε με τον βιολογικό μου μπαμπά κ μετά παντρεύτηκε τον άλλο μου μπαμπά,με τον οποίο έκανε την αδερφή μου.το περίεργο ήταν ότι κανένας δεν θα μπορούσε τότε να πει ότι εγώ και ο αδερφός μου δεν ήμασταν δικά του παιδιά.μας μεγάλωσε ως δικά του και μάλιστα μου είχε αδυναμία. είναι περίεργο όμως,δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ και πολλά από εκείνη την εποχή...σαν να ήταν αιώνες πριν, ή να μη συνέβη τίποτα ποτέ. στα 13 μου θυμάμαι επικούς καβγάδες και ξενύχτια. απειλές του στυλ "θα βάλω ναρκωτικά στο αυτοκίνητό σου και θα σου πάρω τα παιδιά" από τον μπαμπά μου.είχε κι άλλα χειρότερα που τον τελευταίο καιρό το μυαλό μου έχει αποβάλλει νομίζω...πάντως πλέον δεν μιλιούνται (ευτυχώς) και αυτός έχει σχέση μόνο με την αδερφή μου...με μένα και τον αδερφό μου τα τυπικά. δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ένας άνθρωπος (που έχει λεφτά) ενώ πάντα έλεγε ότι είχε 3 παιδιά (και ακόμα έτσι λέει νομίζω) πληρώνει τα φροντιστήρια μόνο του ενός και τίποτα άλλο. και πως μια γυναίκα είναι τόσο δυνατή που χωρίς κάποιο σπουδαίο εισόδημα έχει παιδί για σπουδές και άλλα δυο παιδιά που δεν τους έχει λείψει τίποτα!!
τη θαυμάζω τη μαμά μου.

ααα!!όσο για τον βιολογικό,δεν μιλάμε καθόλου πλέον αφού είναι καραγκιόζης...παράδειγμα,μι κρά εγώ και ο αδερφός μου πηγαίναμε σπίτι του κ αυτός τις ελάχιστες ώρες που μας είχε όλο το χρόνο κοιμόταν αφήνοντας μας να κάνουμε πράγματα όπως να παίξουμε με σπαθιά (αληθινά) και να με βγάλει ο αδερφός μου από το μπαλκόνι να μετρήσω τους ορόφους. θαύμα που ζω,αφού εγώ ήμουν 3 και ο αδερφός μου 6 χρονών.

τώρα πραγματικά τελείωσα!!  :Smile: 
αυτά τα οικογενειακά μου!!

----------


## boubourina

ειμαι αρκετα μεγαλη Νηπενθες και ισως δεν με παρεις στα σοβαρα.
Θα σου πω ομως λιγα απο την δικη μου εφηβεια που δεν ηταν καθολου δυσκολη απο πλευρας γονιων αλλα την εκανα εγω δυσκολη απο μονη μου
Ηρθε μιαστιγμη που εκανα μια σοβαρη συζητηση με τον εαυτο μου και τον ρωτησα
θελεις να διαλεξεις τον θανατο οσα καλα και αν σου ερθουν?
ή θελεις να διαλεξεις την ζωη ακομα και οταν ολα πανε στραβα?
και διαλεξα οτι θελω να ζησω
και με ενα χερι και με ενα ποδι και με λεφτα και χωρις λεφτα και με γονεις και χωρις γονεις
εαν δεις λιγο την ιστορια μου θα καταλαβεις οτι τιποτα μεχρι σημερα απο τα 13 μου μεχρι και τα 39 μου δεν μου ηρθε ευκολα
Ολα πηγαν στραβα
και πριν 2 μηνες εχασα τον αντρα μου που τον λατρευα
αλλα εχω διαλεξει τη ζωη και δεν μου τεθηκε ουτε στιγμη το διλλειμα να ζησω ΄ή οχι.
Και αυτο θα περασει. Ισως πιστευεις οτι παιρνω δυναμη απο το 3 χρονο παιδακι μου για να συνεχισω
σε διαβεβαιων οτι και χωρις τον Νικολα θα διαλεγα και παλι τη ζωη
Η ζωη ειναι πολυ μικρη για να την ζησεις λαθος και πολυυυυυυυ μεγαλη για να την ζησεις λαθος
Οσο για τη μαμα σου, εγω θα της τα ξερναγα ολα και στο τελος θα της ελεγα οτι την αγαπω τρελα και παθιασμενα και θα της εσκαγα και ενα φιλι για να γλιτωσει το εγκεφαλικο
και εκεινη εκανε ενα σωρο λαθος επιλογες και την συγχωρεις και την αγαπας.
Εκεινη σε αγαπαει ουτως ή αλλως μην την φοβασαι
Μονο την αποξενωση να φοβασαι

Αυτα τα λιγα απο ενα γριολη!
Φιλακια και καλη δυναμη

----------


## Nat

Αχ, βρε νηπενθές... Πώς να μη θες να ξεφύγεις σε φανταστικούς κόσμους που πλάθεις με το μυαλό σου, αφού κουβαλάς ασήκωτα φορτία ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ! Έχεις εμπλακεί στις κόντρες των γονιών σου. Εκείνοι έκαναν τις επιλογές τους. Κάποια στιγμή θα κάνεις κι εσύ τις δικές σου. Καλά κάνεις και θαυμάζεις τη μαμά σου, όμως οι ρόλοι μάνας-κόρης πρέπει να είναι ξεκάθαροι. Δεν μπορεί η κόρη να γίνεται το στήριγμα της μάνας, γιατί το φορτίο είναι τεράστιο. Ούτε φιλεναδίτσες μπορεί να είναι, στο στυλ σου λέω τα δικά μου, πες μου τα δικά σου. Πώς ν' αντέξεις αν οι δικές της εξομολογήσεις έχουν να κάνουν με τον πατέρα σου (ή τους πατεράδες σου); Διχάζεσαι μέσα σου. Ο ρόλος της μάνας (και του πατέρα, εννοείται) είναι να προστατεύει και να φροντίζει το παιδί για να το κάνει αυτόνομο και να τραβήξει κάποια στιγμή το δρόμο του. Όταν έγραψες για τον βιολογικό σου πατέρα ότι "είναι καραγκιόζης", αναφέροντας περιστατικό που συνέβη όταν ήσουν μόλις 3 -σε ηλικία δηλαδή που δεν μπορούσες να αξιολογήσεις τον κίνδυνο- με έκανες να σκεφτώ ότι μας μετέφερες απόψεις άλλων. Ναι, ίσως είναι όντως "καραγκιόζης", αλλά να το διαπιστώσεις μόνη σου αυτό (και μάλιστα, να του ζητήσεις το λόγο κάποια στιγμή, όταν θα είσαι έτοιμη), όχι να βασίζεσαι σε διηγήσεις άλλων.
Η μόνη υποχρέωση που έχεις εσύ είναι αποκλειστικά απέναντι στον εαυτό σου: να μεγαλώσεις, να ανεξαρτητοποιηθείς και να σταθείς στα πόδια σου. Η ζωή ξανοίγεται μπροστά σου - και είναι δική σου! Δες την σαν ένα λευκό χαρτί που θα το γεμίσεις με τις δικές σου επιλογές. Μην το γεμίσεις με τα "χρέη" των γονιών σου. Είπαμε, εκείνοι έκαναν τις επιλογές τους - καλές ή κακές. Εσύ μην ασχοληθείς μ' αυτές προσπαθώντας να τις "διορθώσεις". Ξεκίνα από την αρχή με τις δικές σου επιλογές. Με ποιο επάγγελμα θες να ασχοληθείς; Πώς ονειρεύεσαι το σπίτι που θα μένεις αργότερα; Πού θες να ταξιδέψεις με τους φίλους σου; Καιρός να σαλπάρεις προς τα όνειρά σου, νηπενθές!

----------


## ioannis2

Έχεις χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, δημιούργησες μια απαισιόδοξη όψη για τη ζωή σου, κλείνεσαι στον εαυτό σου και είσαι μόλις 17 ετών. 

Καταλαβαίνω ότι πέρασες δυσκολίες κυρίως από τα όσα έζησες στο σπίτι. Φαίνεται ότι η άσχημη κατάσταση που βίωνες με τους γονείς, αυτή η σκληρή για σενα πραγματικότητα σε ώθησε στο να δημιουργήσεις με τη φαντασία σου μια ιδανική πραγματικότητα μέσα στην οποία ακόμα και σημερα εξακολουθείς να ζεις. Είναι θετική από την άποψη ότι εμπεριέχει αυτά που θα θελες να κανεις πραγματικότητα στη ζωή σου, είναι η ζωή σου όπως θα θελες να ναι. Δείχνει ότι έχεις δίψα για αλλαγή στη ζωή σου και κρύβεις στο βαθος του μυαλού σου αισιοδοξία που είναι όμως ανεκμετάλλευτη. Από την όμως άλλη σε απομωνώνει από τους γύρω σου, από πολλά άτομα στην ηλικία σου που θα θελαν την παρεα και συναναστροφή μαζί σου, που περιμενουν από σενα να κανεις το βημα και να τους πλησιάσεις. 

Γιατί δε ξανοίγεσαι; υπάρχει κάτι χειροπιαστό που σε κρατά ή μήπως αυτό είναι η χωρίς πραγματικό έρεισμα απαισιοδοξία σου; Ξεκίνα να μιλάς με τους άλλους, εκεί όπου συναναστρέφεσαι με ανθρώπους, μίλα έστω για άσχετα θέματα, να αποκτήσεις οικειότητα και μετά αποδοχή από τους άλλους. Και όσο δεν το κανεις θα ρθει μια μερα που θα το μετανόιώσεις, που θα βλεπεις τον εαυτό σου απομωνωμένο, θα εχεις τότε καταλάβει το λάθος και θα τρεχεις να τα μπαλώσεις. Και εκεί είναι θα που θα δεις την πικρία. Εκεί είναι που η απαισιοδοξία δε θα ναι δημιούργημα φαντασίας αλλά η ίδια η πραγματικότητα.

Με το να ξανοίγεσαι θα νοιώθεις καλήτερα, όταν είσαι με άλλους, όταν έχεις καποιους να μιλήσεις, τουλάχιστον ξαλαφρώνεις, γεμίζεις αισιοδοξία για τη ζωή μέσα από την ανατροφοδότηση που παίρνεις. Δεν το προσεξες και συ αυτό; ότι όταν είσαι με άλλους νοιώθεις καλήτερα; 

Τη φαντασία θεώρησε τη σα στόχους στη ζωή. Προγραμμάτισε τα πράγματα και κάνε τις κινήσεις που θα σε φερουν πιο κοντά σ’ αυτό που ονειρεύεσαι. Με το να κλείνεσαι στον εαυτό σου το μόνο που κερδίζεις είναι στασιμότητα, περιστρεφεσαι συνεχεια γυρω απ την ίδια κατάσταση και καταδικάζεις τον εαυτό σου στο περιθώριο. Κάνε τα βήματα σου τώρα, πριν ειναι αργά. Αν δεν τα κανεις σε μερικά χρονια θα μετανοιώσεις. Αν νοιώθεις ότι χρει’άζεσαι βοήθεια ειδικού μη διστάσεις να ψάξεις να βρεις.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα Νηπενθές. Και χρόνια σου πολλά (διάβασα στο άλλο θρεντ πως έκλεισες τα 17). 
Θα ήθελα να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση. Η μητέρα σου είναι ευτυχισμένη? Πρόσεξε, όχι αν είναι καλή μητέρα και πετυχημένη στο ρόλο της.
Αν είναι ευτυχισμένη. Έχει σχέση? Έχει ενδιαφέροντα? Έχει φίλες/φίλους, βγαίνει? Γελάει με την καρδιά της? Την έχεις δει ποτέ να γελάει τόσο που να λες "α,θα κατουρηθεί πάνω της?" Την έχεις δει ξέγνοιαστη, ήρεμη, χαλαρή? Ή είναι αγχωμένη στρεσαρισμένη και παλεύει να βγάλει τη ζωή πέρα?

----------


## νιφάδα

μα η μαμά μου πάντα προσπαθούσε να μας προστατέψει.δεν παίζω το ρόλο του γονιού,αντιθέτως...ποτέ δεν μας μιλούσε άσχημα για τους μπαμπάδες μας κι όταν μιλούσαμε άσχημα εμείς μας έλεγε ότι δεν είναι σωστό...ειδικά για τον μπαμπά της αδερφής μου λέει πως μας μεγάλωσε ως σωστός μπαμπάς άσχετα με το τι γίνεται τώρα. με τον βιολογικό μου μπαμπά αν και είχα κόψει κάθε σχέση αποφάσισα να συναντηθώ πριν 2-3 χρόνια,δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς. αφού κατάφερε να μου αφιερώσει 5 λεπτά από τον πολύτιμο χρόνο του,πάλι καλά.δεν θυμόταν ούτε πόσο χρονών είμαι.όταν του είπα τους βαθμούς μου (που τότε ήταν πάνω από 19,ήμουν και παραστάτρια) μου είπε "ε,καλά είναι"...παντρεύτηκε και δεν μας το είπε.ήξερε ότι θα ήμασταν στο ίδιο καράβι και είχε πει πως θα με πάρει τηλ να πιούμε έναν καφέ και εδώ περιμέναμε στην ίδια ουρά και ούτε με χαιρέτησε,ενώ με είδε.περιττό να πω ότι το τηλεφώνημα στο πλοίο δεν έγινε ποτέ και πως σε γενέθλια και γιορτές ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση.
θέλω να γίνω ηθοποιός,αλλά και να τραγουδάω...ίσως σε μικρές σκηνές ή κάτι τέτοιο.δεν έχω ονειρευτεί κάποιο σπίτι.και θέλω να ταξιδέψω παντού.

μπαμπουρινα, δεν έχει σημασία η ηλικία για να πάρεις κάποιον στα σοβαρά...όλοι έχουν κάτι να πουν.
λυπάμαι πολύ για τον άντρα σου και σου εύχομαι από δω και πέρα να πάνε όλα καλά στη ζωή σου. να χαίρεσαι το παιδάκι σου και να είναι καλότυχο..
σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου.
φιλιά και καλή δύναμη και σε σένα.

----------


## carrie

Ε βεβαια θες να γινεις ηθοποιος, αφου η πραγματικοτητα ειναι ετσι, φυγη στη φαντασια.. Επισης αν το συναισθημα σου εσενα λεει πχ. οτι εισαι θυμωμενη με τον πατριο σου, και η μαμα σου λεει δεν ειναι σωστο, σου στερει το συναισθημα σου χωρις να το θελει. Κανεις δε μπορει να σου αρνηθει τι νιωθεις, ουτε να σε κανει να νιωθεις τυψεις γιαυτο.

----------


## νιφάδα

τώρα είδα τα ποστ του γιάννη και της ρειν!
γιάννη,δεν ξέρω τι με κρατάει.έχω φίλους (και απ'ότι κατάλαβα πρόσφατα πολύ καλούς) αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να γνωρίσω καινούρια άτομα.δεν είμαι καλή στο να ανοίγω συζήτηση ή ακόμα και να διατηρήσω μια και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω γνωρίσει κάποιον που να έχει όρεξη να ανοίξει συζήτηση μαζί μου. μισώ την καθημερινότητα και αν είχα την ευκαιρία να κάνω κάθε μέρα κάτι διαφορετικό,θα το έκανα!

ρειν,ευχαριστώ πολύ.
η μαμά μου δεν νομίζω πως είναι ευτυχισμένη...σπάνια...δεν έχει σχέση ενώ θα μπορούσε να είχε κάθε βδομάδα και διαφορετικό αν ήθελε.δεν νομίζω πως έχει χρόνο για ενδιαφέροντα καθώς έχει γίνει 1000 κομμάτια για τη δουλειά της και μας...βγαίνει κάποιες φορές. και την έχω δει αρκετές φορές να γελάει,όμως πάντα είναι απίστευτα αγχωμένη...

καρι,ίσως δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ...δεν μου στερεί το συναίσθημά μου...αν θέλω να είμαι θυμωμένη,είμαι! απλώς συμβουλεύει,όπως όλες οι μαμάδες...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Αχ, βρε νηπενθές... Πώς να μη θες να ξεφύγεις σε φανταστικούς κόσμους που πλάθεις με το μυαλό σου, αφού κουβαλάς ασήκωτα φορτία ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ! Έχεις εμπλακεί στις κόντρες των γονιών σου. Εκείνοι έκαναν τις επιλογές τους. Κάποια στιγμή θα κάνεις κι εσύ τις δικές σου. Καλά κάνεις και θαυμάζεις τη μαμά σου, όμως οι ρόλοι μάνας-κόρης πρέπει να είναι ξεκάθαροι. Δεν μπορεί η κόρη να γίνεται το στήριγμα της μάνας, γιατί το φορτίο είναι τεράστιο. Ούτε φιλεναδίτσες μπορεί να είναι, στο στυλ σου λέω τα δικά μου, πες μου τα δικά σου. Πώς ν' αντέξεις αν οι δικές της εξομολογήσεις έχουν να κάνουν με τον πατέρα σου (ή τους πατεράδες σου); Διχάζεσαι μέσα σου. Ο ρόλος της μάνας (και του πατέρα, εννοείται) είναι να προστατεύει και να φροντίζει το παιδί για να το κάνει αυτόνομο και να τραβήξει κάποια στιγμή το δρόμο του. Όταν έγραψες για τον βιολογικό σου πατέρα ότι "είναι καραγκιόζης", αναφέροντας περιστατικό που συνέβη όταν ήσουν μόλις 3 -σε ηλικία δηλαδή που δεν μπορούσες να αξιολογήσεις τον κίνδυνο- με έκανες να σκεφτώ ότι μας μετέφερες απόψεις άλλων. Ναι, ίσως είναι όντως "καραγκιόζης", αλλά να το διαπιστώσεις μόνη σου αυτό (και μάλιστα, να του ζητήσεις το λόγο κάποια στιγμή, όταν θα είσαι έτοιμη), όχι να βασίζεσαι σε διηγήσεις άλλων.
> Η μόνη υποχρέωση που έχεις εσύ είναι αποκλειστικά απέναντι στον εαυτό σου: να μεγαλώσεις, να ανεξαρτητοποιηθείς και να σταθείς στα πόδια σου. Η ζωή ξανοίγεται μπροστά σου - και είναι δική σου! Δες την σαν ένα λευκό χαρτί που θα το γεμίσεις με τις δικές σου επιλογές. Μην το γεμίσεις με τα "χρέη" των γονιών σου. Είπαμε, εκείνοι έκαναν τις επιλογές τους - καλές ή κακές. Εσύ μην ασχοληθείς μ' αυτές προσπαθώντας να τις "διορθώσεις". Ξεκίνα από την αρχή με τις δικές σου επιλογές. Με ποιο επάγγελμα θες να ασχοληθείς; Πώς ονειρεύεσαι το σπίτι που θα μένεις αργότερα; Πού θες να ταξιδέψεις με τους φίλους σου; Καιρός να σαλπάρεις προς τα όνειρά σου, νηπενθές!


 Γεια σου Νατ είμαι καινούρια και θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου για την σχέση της Νηπενθές με την μητέρα της. Καταρχήν δεν μας έχει διευκρινίσει το κορίτσι αν βρέθηκε πότέ στο μάτι του κυκλώνα στην κόντρα ανάμεσα στον πατέρα και την μητέρα της. Ίσως η μητέρα της να κράτησε αξιοπρεπή στάση απέναντι στα παιδιά της, δεν το γνωρίζεις αυτό. Εξάλλου η μητέρα της ξαναπαντρέυτηκε και απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω η περίοδος της διαμάχης ίσως να μην κράτησε πολύ. Είναι θαύμα που το κορίτσι μπορεί και την θαυμάζει, στην ηλικία που βρίσκεται θα μπορούσε θαυμάσια να αναπτυχθεί μια φιλία μεταξύ τους χωρίς να χάνονται τα όρια φυσικά που η μητέρα οφείλει να θέσει. Όσο για τον πατέρα της, η απούσια του νομίζω ότι είναι ενδεικτική της αδιαφορίας του. Παρ' αυτά θα μπορούσε να του ζητήσει το λόγο όπως λές, με ηρεμία για να ξεκαθαρίσει μέσα της κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## νιφάδα

Αχ gypsy cello πως με καταλαβαινεις.δεν βρεθηκα αναμεσα σε καποια διαμαχη,απλως μπορω να καταλαβω καποια πραγματα.
Με την μαμα μου ειμαστε φιλες μεχρι ενα οριο...παντα το λεει και η ιδια...ειμαστε σαν φιλες,αλλα δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε φιλες...ειναι η μαμα μου,εχει διαφορα...
Οσο για τον μπαμπα μου,οποιον απ τους 2 και να πιασουμε,χαμενη υποθεση...σιγουρα ενα μερος της ευθυνης ανηκει σε μενα,αλλα το περισσοτερο σ αυτους....αυτοι ειναι αλλωστε οι ενηλικες!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Πώς εξηγείς Νηπενθές την αντίφαση ανάμεσα στις φράσεις "έχω εμπιστοσύνη να της μιλήσω για τις παρέες, τους καθηγητές κτλ" και στο "δε μπορώ να της πω πώς είμαι χάλια" ?
Αν πραγματικά υπήρχε άνετη και ελεύθερη επικοινωνία μεταξύ σας θα μπορούσες να λες ορισμένα και άλλα όχι? Άρα είναι επικοινωνία μεν αλλά με περιορισμούς δε. Όχι με εμπιστοσύνη, αλλά με όρους που πρέπει να κρατάς στην επικοινωνία αυτή.

Ξέρεις πού επισημαίνω τους περιορισμούς? Στο ότι δε θέλεις να προκαλείς κύματα. Προσπαθείς να είσαι το τέλειο "αόρατο" παιδί για τη μητέρα σου, να της κάνεις τη ζωή όσο πιο εύκολη γίνεται, γιατί σκέφτεσαι πως αρκετά έχει περάσει, δε μπορεί να περάσει κι άλλα. Η μητέρα σου πρέπει να είναι αρκετά ενοχική, έτσι? Γιατί μόνο ένας ενοχικός γονέας θα δημιουργούσε τόσες ενοχές στο παιδί του. Μην υπεραμυνθείς της μητέρας σου, δεν έχει νόημα, γιατί δεν την κατηγορώ, είναι αυτή που είναι και μάλιστα είναι έτσι γιατί έζησε ορισμένες καταστάσεις που την έκαναν ενοχική. 
Όμως...

Εσύ είσαι το θέμα, δεν πρόκειται για τη μητέρα σου. Όσα έγραψες για τρελή αδυναμία σου σ' αυτήν, θαυμασμό, και τα λοιπά, δεν αναιρεί τον εξής κανόνα. Ο ευτυχισμένος γονιός μεγαλώνει ευτυχισμένα παιδιά. Η μητέρα σου μπορεί να έκανε ό,τι μπορούσε για σας, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να το παράκανε. Κι έτσι εσύ τώρα φοβάσαι να μεγαλώσεις, γιατί είσαι συγχωνευμένη μαζί της. Ρουφάς τις ενοχές της. Και κάνεις κάτι που δεν έχεις σκεφτεί γιατί πάει έτσι. Η μητέρα σου "θυσιάστηκε" για σένα. Εσύ τώρα "θυσιάζεσαι" για τη μητέρα σου. Με το να λες στον εαυτό σου πως δεν αυτοκτονείς γιατί δεν θα το ξεπεράσει, είναι σα να της ξεπληρώνεις ένα χρέος. Τη βάζεις πάνω από σένα (αυτοθυσία). Notice a pattern maybe?
Και ναι κοριτσάκι μου, το περίμενα πως δεν είναι ευτυχισμένη, όπως μου το απάντησες. Αν ήταν, αυτή, που είναι ο καθρέφτης σου από τα παιδικά σου χρόνια, θα σου έδειχνε κι εσένα ότι η ζωή δεν είναι μόνο αγώνας αλλά και χαρά, ανεμελιά, ξαστεριά, όχι μόνο να παρέχεις στα παιδιά σου τα απαραίτητα για την επιβίωση. Τη συμπονώ, αλλά κι εσύ προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις πως αν τις σχέσεις μας τις θεμελιώνουμε στο χρέος, ε, το ρημάδι το χρέος κάποιος το πληρώνει τελικά.

Λοιπόν νηπενθάκι, να της μιλήσεις προτείνω. Γιατί δεν είστε ένα, αλλά δύο. Και δεν είναι ανάγκη ό,τι αισθάνεσαι να το κρύβεις από ανάγκη προστασίας ενός ενήλικα. Εσύ είσαι που θέλεις προστασία και έμαθες να την παραχωρείς, να την σκουντάς να πάει στην άκρη για να μην τραυματίσεις τη μητέρα σου.
Εξάλλου, εδώ είμαστε και μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε τρόπους να μιλήσεις ώστε αυτά της τα ενοχικά να μη θεριέψουν και να μην αποτελέσουν εμπόδιο στο να ανοίξεις την αλήθεια σου, να περιγράψεις τη δική σου εσωτερική πραγματικότητα δίχως να την ωραιοποιείς κατ' ανάγκην. 
Για σκέψου τα, όπως κι αυτά που σου έγραψαν τα υπόλοιπα σεβαστά μέλη και αν θέλεις μας λες τις σκέψεις σου.

----------


## νιφάδα

Ισως εχεις δικιο...ισως της μιλησω...δεν ξερω ποτε.θελω το χρονο μου,αλλα μπορει να το κανω!
Σιγουρα εχει καποιες ευθυνες,αφου οι αποφασεις της μας εφεραν εδω που ειμαστε.
Εχει μεγαλωσει ομως και ευτυχισμενα παιδια.τον αδερφο μου και την αδερφη μου.
Δεν νιωθω πως της χρωσταω,νιωθω ομως πως δεν θελω να φυγω π.χ. ως φοιτητρια.θελω να μενω μαζι της,κατι που η ιδια δεν θελει.μου ξεκαθαρισε πως και στην ιδια πολη να περασω θα προσπαθησει να μου νοικιασει σπιτι,γιατι πρεπει να μαθω να ζω μονη μου,να μεγαλωσω και να ανεξαρτητοποιηθω!!
Παντα προσπαθουσα να ειμαι το τελειο παιδι,αλλα οχι για να ειμαι αορατη,αλλα γιατι μου αρεσει να ειμαι τελεια.ετσι ειμαι και στις ονειροπωλησεις μου.τελεια σε ολα.υπερανθρωπος!!

----------


## νιφάδα

μίλησα με τη μαμά μου για κάποια πράγματα.
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> μίλησα με τη μαμά μου για κάποια πράγματα.
> σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.


Πολυ καλα εκανες κ μιλησες !! Ηταν θετικη απεναντι σου?? Πως εξελαβε αυτα που της εθεσες?? Αμα θελεις μας λες.. :Smile: 
Εσυ πως ενιωσες μετα απο αυτη τη συζητηση??

----------


## νιφάδα

Της ειπα για τις ονειροπωλησεις κ πως νιωθω την αναγκη να κανω τα παντα για να με συμπαθουν οι αλλοι κ οτι νιωθω πως κατι μου λειπει,χωρις να ξερω τι ειναι αυτο.κι εκεινη μου ειπε πως ολοι οι ανθρωποιο ονειροπωλουμε απλως πρεπει να μαθω να διαχωριζω την πραγματικοτητα απο τα ονειρα και να τα χρησιμοποιω ως κινητρο για να αποκτησω αυτα που θελω και οχι να χανομαι και να επαναπαυομαι μεσα σ αυτα. Οτι δεν χρειαζεται να κανω τα παντα για να με συμπαθουν γιατι ειμαι αρκετα καλη για να με συμπαθουν.μου ειπε πως ισως φταιει η οικογενειακη μας κατασταση και οτι ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο να ηθελα μια κανονικη οικογενεια!(αν κ δεν νομιζω πως θελω...γιατι ποιος καθοριζει τι ειναι κανονικο και τι οχι;!) και πως μπορει να μην το παραδεχομαι κι η ιδια στον εαυτο μου,αλλα πολλα παιδια που ο ενας γονιος τους τα "παρατησε" νομιζουν οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τον εαυτο τους και σκεφτονται "δεν ημουν αρκετα καλη για να με αγαπησει ο ιδιος μου ο μπαμπας;!" και να ξερω πως εγω δεν εχω τιποτα στραβο,αλλα αυτος εχει και πως αυτος εχασε! Και μου ειπε πως πρεπει να πιστεψω στον εαυτο μου και οχι να κανω οτι πιστευω.και αλλα τετοια και μου ειπε και πως το οτι της μιλησα ειναι ενα πολυ μεγαλο βημα!ειπαμε πως θα μιλαμε πιο συχνα!
Νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα. :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

νηπενθες χαιρομαι για την αποφαση σου να της μιλησεις κ για το γεγονος οτι ενιωσες πολυ καλυτερα!! :Smile: 
Συμφωνω μ αυτα που σου ειπε η μητερα σου, αυτο που μενει απο την πλευρα σου να κανεις ειναι να τα επεξεργαστεις καλα μεσα σου κ να αρχισεις να τα εφαρμοζεις...
ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που υπαρχει καλη επικοινωνια με τη μητερα σου κ σε καταλαβαινει!!

----------


## νιφάδα

Ναι...δεν περιμενα να κυλησει τοσο απλα και ηρεμα η συζητηση! Το χαρηκα...και αρχισα να τα εφαρμοζω αυτα που ειπαμε γιατι ειπαμε πως θα μιλαμε συχνα και δεν θελω καθε φορα να της λεω τα ιδια...θελω καθε φορα να ειμαι καλυτερα! :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ωραια !! Δουλεψε το επομενως αυτο με τον εαυτο σου ωστε να σημειωνεις προοδους κ να κανεις μικρα βηματακια τη φορα αλλα σταθερα κ καθοριστικα !!

----------


## νιφάδα

Αυτο θα κανω....ευχαριστω πολυ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Καλη συνεχεια !!  :Smile:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Νηπενθάκι μου μπράβο που μίλησες στη μαμά. Δεν αξίζει μια ευαίσθητη ψυχούλα σαν τη δική σου να πληγώνεται άδικα. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι ανοιχτόμυαλος άνθρωπος. Είδες που η ονειροπόληση δεν είναι κάτι κακό, έιναι απλά του χαρακτήρα σου, αρκεί να ξέρεις να την χρησιμοποιείς. Και χρόνια πολλά για τα γενέθλια σου, δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι!  :Smile:

----------


## νιφάδα

ευχαριστώ πολύ.α!μήπως ξέρετε πως διαγράφουμε θέματα που έχουμε αναρτήσει;!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ευχαριστώ πολύ.α!μήπως ξέρετε πως διαγράφουμε θέματα που έχουμε αναρτήσει;!


εννοεις να διαγραφτει ολοκληρο το θρεντ η καποια ποστς?? νομιζω στελνεις μηνυμα στη διαχειριση κ εξηγεις τι θελεις να διαγραφει κ για ποιο λογο κ αυτοι αναλογως αποφασιζουν...
γιατι να θες ομως να διαγραψεις κατι?? δεν καταλαβαινω..:P

----------


## νιφάδα

ολόκληρο θρεντ...επειδή τελείωσε το θέμα...όπως και άλλα που έχω αναρτήσει...αλλά αν είναι τέτοια διαδικασία τ' αφήνω!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ολόκληρο θρεντ...επειδή τελείωσε το θέμα...όπως και άλλα που έχω αναρτήσει...αλλά αν είναι τέτοια διαδικασία τ' αφήνω!!


οχι ρε συ δεν υπαρχει λογος να διαγραφτει επειδη τελειωσε !! ο,τι θες μπορεις να το γραφεις !!  :Smile:

----------

